# New to ball pythons



## homesy (May 31, 2011)

Hi all I have reptiles most of my life but never a BP can I just run the set up past some more experienced people in this area 

It's a 3ft wooden viv with a base layer of mixed arcadia earth and coco brick top layer is husk chips and leaf liter with spring tails ect I will be planting a few ferns as well 

For heating and lighting I am using a 80w reptirad on a stat with a range of heats throughout the day starts at 27c few hours later 32c then drops back to 27c in the evening and night drops to 25c there is always a 3c difference between hot end and cool and obviously it's cooler in the hides that's filled with moss. Light is a 6% shade dweller that on a 12h cycle 

I have checked temps with laser thermometer to confirm everything there is a few hotter spots like on top of hides that are a little higher but nothing more that a few degrees 

There is at least 4 hides across the viv 2 water bowls 1 at each end a few bits to climb over and as mentioned a few plants to provide extra cover i aim to keep humidity around 60-75% and keep it an natural as possible 

Any extra input more than welcome


----------



## Jojo420 (2 mo ago)

Sounds pretty good to me, though I'd aim to keep humidity more between 70-80% as they do need slightly higher humidity than some other snakes


----------



## homesy (May 31, 2011)

Jojo420 said:


> Sounds pretty good to me, though I'd aim to keep humidity more between 70-80% as they do need slightly higher humidity than some other snakes































I was aiming for general humidity 60 to 75 as the 2 hides will be higher with the moss but if you think I should raise it all u will spray a little more


----------

